# Radial Artery Repair



## kristinab (Oct 21, 2008)

I need help finding a code for a radial artery repair. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## steps2codes (Oct 21, 2008)

check the neurorrhaphy section of your cpt book, and let me know if this helped


----------



## mbort (Oct 21, 2008)

there are several codes.  Look for "repair blood vessel".  This may help you in finding the appropriate anatomic location 

Mary


----------

